# Muzzle Work



## Neil Zive (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 17 month old male Malinois and have been training for personal protection since he was 12 weeks. I now want to introduce him to muzzle fighting and am looking for tips and advice on the method I should use and which muzzle to use. I have heard that I should use one with a bite bar attatched. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Neil, the way we trained our muzzle work- first introduce the muzzle slowly- get the dog comfortable with it. You want the dog to associate the muzzle with a good thing- the way we introduced the muzzle- was to have a small piece of bacon or chicken deep inside it, and have the dog slip his nose in it, on his terms to get his treat- after that, we would just take it slow-slipping it on his muzzle, next time clipping it on loosely...and progress....
then depending on the dog-we used a harness, or a large flat collar, but also use a safety line in addition-
now we have multiple guys- one at a time, agitate the dog-keeping close, but in a safe distance-
after frustrating the dog- the handler quickly slips the muzzle, and gives the dog a bite. Initially we have the dog bite the guy in a suit,we have the decoy fall, and in time continue to oppose the dog, next we change to a hidden sleeve...increasing the pressure and frustration...
we do use the muzzle with the bar and good padding inside, but our GSD muzzles, did not fit our Mals-so each one has their very own....
anyway....that is how we do it, but that is NOT the only way to do it.....have fun...Mo


----------



## Neil Zive (Oct 12, 2008)

Where can I get a muzzle with a bite bar online ?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I have bought a LOT of my stuff from EliteK9.com or Fordogtrainers.com, so I most likely got mine from them. I have had the muzzles for a long time- a couple are black leather, some are tan leather- and they told me what they needed for measurements-I am sure they could help you too- Mo


----------



## nathan cram (Jun 9, 2008)

harddog req do good muzzle fit nicly and very hardy


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

nathan cram said:


> harddog req do good muzzle fit nicly and very hardy


We use the Hard Dog muzzles. I really like them. They are a bit pricey as we don't do all that much muzzle work, but they are a good muzzle.

DFrost


----------

